# TIVO: 'Roamio' DVR



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*TiVo's New Roamio DVR Aims for TV and Online Video Nirvana in One Box*



> With its just-announced line of Roamio DVRs, TiVo is one big step closer to an all-in-one box for live, recorded, and on-demand TV.
> 
> Though I don't know that it's wise to name a product after something that has an indelible relationship to a tragedy, the company's newest DVR goes hard-drive-to-hard-drive with Dish's Hopper with Sling, offering lots of tuners, tons of storage, and options for sending content to other rooms without buying additional DVRs. It also makes it easier to load up your mobile devices (at least, iOS ones for now) with recordings. The Roamio boxes further sweeten the on-demand video pot with a heavy dollop of online video options, including Netflix, Hulu Plus, and YouTube, meaning you can jump to those services -- and search them -- without having to switch the input on your TV.
> 
> ...


*SEE VIDEO & READ MORE*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> There's also more of what made TiVo popular in the first place. The top-of-the-line set can record up to six shows at the same time and, with a full 3 TB of storage space, can hold up to 450 hours of high-definition content. The new devices also can stream content to multiple TVs, as well as to tablets and smartphones.


http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/20/tech/gaming-gadgets/tivo-dvr-roamio/?hpt=te_t1


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/20/tech/gaming-gadgets/tivo-dvr-roamio/?hpt=te_t1


For $599.99 plus monthly or lifetime Tivo service of $14.99 or $499.99, it better do everything.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it would do better (for sure) one thing: pull money from your packet


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

To put things in perspective, only the entry level model has ATSC tuners. Therefore, it's the only one that can record from an OTA antenna. Iit can handle an external expansion drive like the existing TiVo DVR's (a 1 TB drive listing at $129.95). The big tradeoffs are no iOS capability, no builtin TiVo Stream and two fewer tuners than its more expensive brethren.
The previous TiVo Premiere XL model DVR's are still available through the TiVo Outlet, but don't really compare favorably with the entry level Roamio at this time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Cholly said:


> To put things in perspective, only the entry level model has ATSC tuners. Therefore, it's the only one that can record from an OTA antenna. Iit can handle an external expansion drive like the existing TiVo DVR's (a 1 TB drive listing at $129.95). The big tradeoffs are no iOS capability, no builtin TiVo Stream and two fewer tuners than its more expensive brethren.
> The previous TiVo Premiere XL model DVR's are still available through the TiVo Outlet, but don't really compare favorably with the entry level Roamio at this time.


You can add Stream a la carte to the 4-tuner ATSC Roamio, tho, right? So $329 with Stream + $15/month. If you wanted to "cut the cord" and use an iPad as your second TV, its not totally unreasonable. And if you can spring for it up front, the "break-even" on lifetime is < 3 years.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Having returned to cable from satellite, I've been using my three existing HD TiVo boxes for more than just OTA. However, they take care of just 3 TV receivers. Living with my oldest son and his family (3 grandsons, age 15,19 and 22), coverage for 3 additional TV's was needed. I broke down and bought a Roamio Plus and two TiVo Minis.The Roamio and Minis are set up in a MoCA (coaxial cable - no Ethernet except for the Roamio itself) network. Being an existing TiVo customer, I could get lifetime subscription for the Roamio for $399, but am for the present making monthly payments. IIRC, lifetime subs for the Minis would be $149 each. I'll eventually get lifetime subs on all three. Having lived with the new boxes for several weeks, I am convinced that a 6 tuner Roamio plus TiVo Minis make the best whole house DVR solution for anyone with cable service. One disadvantage - no pay for view cable channels.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> For $599.99 plus monthly or lifetime Tivo service of $14.99 or $499.99, it better do everything.


Thats owned price. Cable companies will lease them too.
The benifit of Owning these though, is if you change cable or Fiber providers you can reuse them.
Directv HR and Dish Hopper only works with their company.

They also hold their value for resale , alot better then the HRs do.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Update on my Roamio Plus: I had it set up and running well, using a 4 output 2GHz. splitter --input, Cable service; outputs 1, 2 and 3 - Roamio and Minis. Output 4 went to an 8 channel zero gain amp, which took care of the rest of the TiVo boxes. I was having problems with my TiVo Premiere, getting it to access all channels. I'd had many service calls from TWC, with the techs changing out CableCards and switched digital adapters, with no luck. Finally, a tech came up with the right combination of CableCard and switched digital adapter, and all seemed well. In the process, he changed my cabling around - cable service to the amp, a 3 output splitter for the Roamio and Minis, with input from the amp. At first, it worked okay, then I started having outages on the Roamio (and Minis) periodically. No problem with the rest of the boxes. I changed configuration back to my 4 output setup and Voila! no more problems. Rock solid since then. The only problem we've had is with the remote, which is pretty sensitive when it comes to accidental button presses. :sure:


----------

